# Microsoft's publicity created using Macs?



## bbloke (Sep 19, 2008)

Microsoft have been unceremoniously abandoning their ($300 million) ads with Seinfeld and moving towards spoofs of Apple's ads.  A user on Flickr claims to have evidence that photos on Microsoft's site were created with the aid of Macs, and the story is carried on RoughlyDrafted Magazine, including an allegation that Macs were involved in making the ads too.  A nice bit of irony for the high profile campaign.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 19, 2008)

Reminds of 1983's mr. Microsoft having a Mac in the office and on those ah so 1980's teenmag poses...


----------



## bbloke (Sep 19, 2008)

Noooo, I'm blind!   

Ahh, do you remember the story about Redmond ordering a number of G5s?

Or when the launch of Windows XP used Macs?

Or when Microsoft produced a report using Word 98 on a Mac?

Maybe none of this is totally shocking, but it does amuse me.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 19, 2008)

This is not surprising to me. EveryOne thinks Microsoft is trying to change but it isn't. Microsoft's action at the VMWorld conference tells me Microsoft is out of control. Them using Macs is just them using an Ad agency and they never bother to properly research it. 

Their actions with is ad and at VMWorld and it tells me Microsoft is on the verge of loosing big in their tech dominance and are panicking.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 20, 2008)

Satcomer you rule  I heard some rumors of that poker chip incident of theirs at work last week, but never hadn't really seen anything about that officially.


----------



## fryke (Sep 20, 2008)

I agree with Satcomer that this incident (the ad being made on Macs) is really simply MS using an ad agency - and they (of course) use Macs. About the other stuff: Weird, but I don't agree that MS is totally out of control and panicking (just yet).


----------



## bbloke (Sep 20, 2008)

Sure, I too suspect that the publicity involved Macs simply due to usage of an ad agency (which is one reason why I said none of this would be shocking, really).  Then again, it does sound like Macs are actually used by Microsoft as well (probably wider than just the Mac BU).  Just amusing, that's all.  

As for Microsoft's behavior at the VMWorld conference...  that's really quite poor.  It smacks of Microsoft being very childish.  To be honest, to have a corporation as large as this behave in such a way does send a message to me that they are feeling threatened.  It does not come across as the actions of a company that feels safe and in control.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 20, 2008)

fryke said:


> About the other stuff: Weird, but I don't agree that MS is totally out of control and panicking (just yet).



In my world I have direct contact with Microsoft, Apple & RedHat reps all the time. My biggest surprise is when the powers to be SHOCKED everyone when they came out of the blue and asked me (in Front of the Microsoft rep) about using Linux servers instead of the long Microsoft contract that is coming to the end. I never saw such a shock on the Microsoft reps face before. According to our Dell rep Microsoft is loosing so many long standing in big organizations (because of server licensing fees)it is not funny. 

So Microsoft in my eyes are on the verge of loosing their bread and butter in server licensing fees (to Linux and surprising Apple servers) these days they are on the verge of some big losses. They have to be panicking.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 21, 2008)

Being afraid of losing money is one thing... but they have not thought in these 10 years that well, _maybe_ some VMware customers are usually running some format of Windows in their virtualized environment, in which that 'some' consists of the vast majority.  Or then someone having VirtualCenter, and 20 ESX servers and Virtual Desktop Manager to run 30 x Windows 2003 and to have 200 Windows XP machines is not enough? I doubt MS would get more for the licenses if the same customers were using 30 physical servers with Windows 2003 and 200 OEM copies of XP. Having one thing run per physical server would be just enourmous waste of resources (including money, space, electricity...)

Maybe it's just thinking outside the MS box that they are still scared of?


----------

